# Body shop mix up



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

Last year my 66 GTO was painted by the body shop in Nightwatch Blue Code E. I hired them to paint it Code B Blue Charcoal.
I just discovered it trying to order more paint for touch up etc.

Anyone have this happen and how did you deal with it? I'm ready to explode!!! I paid them $6K for the job.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

dakuhns said:


> Last year my 66 GTO was painted by the body shop in Nightwatch Blue Code E. I hired them to paint it Code B Blue Charcoal.
> I just discovered it trying to order more paint for touch up etc.
> 
> Anyone have this happen and how did you deal with it? I'm ready to explode!!! I paid them $6K for the job.


I understand they did the wrong thing, but if you had it painted last year... and you didn't notice that it was the wrong color untill you had to order touch up paint? It obviously wasn't that far off, so who cares? Considering you didn't say anything when you picked it up, I bet you are up a creek without a paddle. I bet you would have been able to do something about it, but that time has come and gone I believe.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:agree get the right color touch up paint and quit chipping it, it looks to nice.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like a nice car, lets see more pics!! I think you are SOL, time has passed, you accepted it. Colors change when they dry, so check the chip against the car. I painted my kitchen brown today, and it looks grey but matches the chip..


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with all the above posts. Too little too late, and it looks great. Sort-of the same thing happened to me: In 1982, I bought my '65 GTO. Had it repainted in '85. Stuck with the original color, Blue Charcoal. When I picked the car up out of paint, it was the wrong color...it looked too light, and too grayish. Turned out, someone had repainted my car Nightwatch Blue back in the '70's, and I thought it was "Blue Charcoal" all along. When I had it repainted, it was actually done in Blue Charcoal, which is lighter than Nightwatch and has some lavendar/grey in it. So, the colors are real close, and Nightwatch is a great color anyway. Enjoy!


----------



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

UPDATE: A MONTH AFTER THIS POST THE BODY SHOP REPAINTED THE CAR ON THEIR DIME.

It looks awesome with the blue charcoal the white roof looks 10 times better. The problem came when they ordered the paint over the phone. Phonetics played a part E over the phone sounds like B thing.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thats a reputable shop and i would recommend them if you are happy, to others to help offset the cost of "doing the right thing", so many times these days people and businesses will do exactly the opposite...glad they took care of you.....:cheers


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

and this is why everyone should know the phonetic alphabet. IE B-Bravo E-Echo.

doesn't surprise me though. things happen.

and as said, sounds like a good shop to me.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow I am amazed that they repainted after a year- This kind of customer service needs to be recognized with the name of the shop so all can enjoy quality like that, and also get some business for the shop to offset the cost of "doing the right thing".


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

any shop here gets a sample to spray so customer agrees before all the paint is ordered. and if original color is desired, they will look over the whole car to find a place where the original color was, then do a color analysis, and then get a sample to try, since later two part paint formulas are not exact to old factory single system colors.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

prety stand up shop to do that for u just the material costs alone is quite a bit of $


----------



## Claymation19 (Jun 27, 2010)

Boo on you - should've kept the Nightwatch Blue!

And that's in my VERY arrogant opinion :rofl:


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats a stand up shop right there! Did you atleast take the the manager or owner out for lunch?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Are you Happy?:cheers


----------

